
Teaching children coding is a waste of time, OECD chief says - siavash
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/2019/02/21/teaching-children-coding-waste-time-oecd-chief-says/
======
pagutierrezn
I remember having heard this same idea in the 80s

~~~
ksaj
And in the 90's, vis a vis cursive writing and reading analog clocks.

